# 2000 Dolphin Super Skiff w. Yamaha F70



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

Looking for prop advice. 2000 Dolphin Super Skiff w. Yamaha F70 . 

Im running Powertech props from my old 90 2 stroke, 17 pitch. Not optimal. 

Has anyone dialed in the right prop for the F70 ? Looking for holeshot vs top end.

Thanks up front for any advice based on personal experience.


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you have a jackplate?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Heavy cup SWW3 13p

Moderate cup with good stern lift SCD 15p


These are props that worked well on a Mav HPX-T with an F70


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Contact Bruce Chard, he is down your way and has the most badass SS I have seen!


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

RJTaylor said:


> Heavy cup SWW3 13p
> 
> Moderate cup with good stern lift SCD 15p
> 
> ...


 I 2nd those props. Ran both on my ranger phantom with F70. Both were great


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

RJTaylor said:


> Heavy cup SWW3 13p
> 
> Moderate cup with good stern lift SCD 15p
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was the same prop suggested by powertech.


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Contact Bruce Chard, he is down your way and has the most badass SS I have seen!


Good idea, I know Bruce.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Let us know what prop you end up with. I may be going to a F70 on my Super Skiff soon.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

I have a 16 bonefisher with f70 I run a Powertec scd3 15p and love it. I can get it up to 6300rpm trimmed out and to improve the hole shot I had it ported


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

ek02 said:


> Let us know what prop you end up with. I may be going to a F70 on my Super Skiff soon.


Will do. Looking like SCD3 or SCD4. 

Here is what Ken at Prop Gods suggests : 
The SCD3 is my normal go to prop for that motor.
but if you have a jackplate and are trying to run with it jacked a little higher, we can go 4 blade.
Pitch will depend on speed, and speed will depend on how you plan to load the boat.
I'd expect mid 30's, and I'd suggest 16 pitch for the SCD3. https://propgods.com/shop/ols/products/nrs3
if you want to go 4 blade, I'd probably go 15 pitch SCD4. SCD4


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

attitudeindicator said:


> I have a 16 bonefisher with f70 I run a Powertec scd3 15p and love it. I can get it up to 6300rpm trimmed out and to improve the hole shot I had it ported


thanks, sounds like the SCD 15 is what I need. How much was the porting, who did that? Thanks


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

KeyWestFlat said:


> thanks, sounds like the SCD 15 is what I need. How much was the porting, who did that? Thanks


I’m sure any prop shop can do it. I paid $45


----------

